# anyone had problems getting test results sent out in post from monklands ???



## XClaire1 (Jun 5, 2013)

I am seeing Dr.Kumar at the hospital and was told by herself I was allowed to have my results posted out to me as I have been referred to Gri, I got told last week when I called up they were in the post And today as I still haven't received them I called them up and was told they are not in the post as they are not allowed to do this and in order for me to receive my results I would have to buy a copy of my medical records !!!!!!!!! I think this is totally wrong   any one else had this problem before ?


----------



## Miss pooh (May 26, 2013)

Hi Claire, 
We are also referred to Dr Kumar but first appointment is in October. We were told the same, that we would get any results by post. My husbands third SA was sent to him in letter form( not figures as such just words stating the result, high low, zero etc). However I got blood work done and I have had no results at all. I have not chased this up to be honest as the issues are not with me and this blood work is purely routine. 
I am pretty shocked that they told you one thing, then refused to give the results and if you want them you need to pay, they are your results! W have kept copies of all the results we had from both our GP and Monklands and have not been asked to pay towards anything. 
You have just made we think that I should be asking for my bloodwork results before our appointment so that I have a complete record. 
Hope you get word and your results soon

Xx


----------



## Miss pooh (May 26, 2013)

Hi Claire, 

I noticed after I replied that you and your partner appear to be in a very similar situation to us. We are seeing dr kumar, my hubby has had 3SA's done all of which showed 0 results, so we have been told to consider donor. Surprisingly though, I see you have been told your partner will get SSR, I assume you mean surgical retrieval? If so, it gives me a little bit of hope because we were given the donor news at our nurses appointment, which was pretty devastating considering it was our first appointment. We kind of hoped there would be something else that could be done, however SSR was not even mentioned. That is frustrating too, because although on the face of it, our cases sound similar, so would have thought this would at least have been mentioned to us?? I obviously don't know details of your case so there may be specific reasons you have been offered SSR, but anyway it does give me a little bit of hope for our appointment with dr kumar next month. 
All the best !
Xx


----------



## XClaire1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hello   ive just came back to this not logged in in a while im glad my post has gave you some hope   were are you st in your journey now ? Were waiting on our second appointment in a few weeks at gri on our first appointment we got told we could go ahead with the sperm retrieval although there is a 2% chance of finding any   soul destroying to be honest which has made my partner think whats the point in going Ahead with it for a 2% chance   so failing doing that our next and last resort is the sperm donation which is heart breaking   will be nice to hear from you good luck xx


----------

